# Destiny @ Aegwynn sucht DICH!



## Zappl (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hast du Lust auf den PVE content ?

Karazhan und Gruuls Lair sind geräumt, daher suchen wir zur Verstärkung unserer Raidaktivitäten nach raiderfahrenen und teamfähigen Spielern, die sich dem PVE verschrieben haben.

Anforderungen:
Du solltest:
- umgänglich und lernbereit sein
- Equip mindestens auf Karazhan Niveau oder vergleichbar ( Arena, Heroic etc )
- dich eigenständig und bestmöglich um deine Raidausstattung kümmern ( Equip außerhalb der Instanzen besorgen, Tränke,Elix,Flask organisieren etc)

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Mo-Fr 19:00 - 23:00
Sa/So 14:30 - ~19:00

Dabei ist aber mind. 1 Tag Raidfrei die Woche

Vor allem DDs und Tanks werden zurzeit benötigt. Eine genaue Auflistung der Klassen befindet sich auf unserer Hompepage www.destiny-gilde.de. Details zur Bewerbung findest du unter "Mitgliedersuche".

Viel Erfolg allen Bewerbern !
Zukorax


----------



## Zappl (25. Juni 2007)

*push meldet euch wir suchen immer noch!


----------



## Zappl (25. Juni 2007)

plus 1x Priest - Shadow


----------



## Zappl (28. Juni 2007)

*push


----------



## Zappl (1. Juli 2007)

push


----------



## Zappl (9. Juli 2007)

wir suchen immer noch raidaktive leute


----------



## Zappl (19. Juli 2007)

ommerloch wir suchen noch!


----------



## Dalinga (19. Juli 2007)

Zappl schrieb:


> ommerloch wir suchen noch!



Bei euch ist doch auch Elane mit neuem Namen oder ?


----------



## Zappl (2. August 2007)

ein paar suchen wir noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

